# Oh, yoohoo, NYEric!!!



## abax (Feb 26, 2013)

My Norito Hasegawa opened today and I was thrilled...not fully open, but
a gorgeous flower. Then I started watering and semi-broke the stem with
the watering wand...stupid...OMG! I propped the stem with a longer stake
and tie and took some quick photos. The stem is bent rather badly, but not
completely broken so I hope the "bandaid" will keep the flower opening for
a bit longer. Who knows??? I have the photos on my Galaxy Slll, but have
no idea how to post a photo here...more trauma.

I thought you might see the irony in all the patient waiting and begging
only to injure the spike on its first day open. 

Addendum: my Deperle opened today as well. It was a bit anticlimactic
after whacking my Norito.


----------



## Dido (Feb 26, 2013)

we feel with you


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 26, 2013)

Did to a tonsum of mine. However, for me, the wand knocked it off the bench and that broke the spike.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2013)

:sob: So sorry. 
You can post photos here thru 2nd party/photo sharing sites like Photobucket, Imageshack, etc.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 26, 2013)

ouch!


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 26, 2013)

You might try straightening the stem at the point it is bent, then wrapping the weak point with Scotch tape to keep it straight. This method has worked for us in the past.


----------



## abax (Feb 27, 2013)

Tom, that's pretty much what I did and it's working so far...yeah, one day.
The pouch is just a tiny bit ovoid rather than rounded and I have no idea
if that's bad or not for the Norito. I hope, assuming I haven't destroyed it,
that the pouch will fill out a bit more to a round shape. The color is really
nice and the staminode is outstanding...very burgundy red.

Eric, I know what to do: I just don't know how to do it. Tapa doesn't work for me for some reason. I donno why.

Thank you for your sympathy all. I need it.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 27, 2013)

Abax, I will teach you on how to post your pictures here in Slippertalk.

1. Plug your Galaxy SIII or camera on your computer. 

2. Browse your phone/camera where the picture is located.

3. Go to imgur.com

4. On the top right side of the webpage. Click Computer and Browse on the picture. Alternatively you can drag and drop the picture inside the box.







5. Click start upload.






6. on the "sizes" click Large Thumbnail






7. Copy the "BB code" and paste it in your thread. ie. the one with the IMG TAG






8. Pat yourself on the back on a job well done.

Good luck.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2013)

thanks.


----------



## abax (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you, eggshells. I have all the instructions written down and will
give it a try. I'm still having a bit of trouble downloading from my phone to
my computer, although the phone says it's downloading. I've also tried e-mailing
the photos to my computer with little success.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2013)

Technology: making our lives easier!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 2, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Technology: making our lives easier!



:rollhappy::rollhappy:

abax, any progress with the pictures?

Do you use the phone with a software to connect to the mac or as a usb flash driver mode? 
If the first cituation is the case, then reinstalling the software could work (?)
In the second case, there should be no problem downloading the pics from the phone to your mac.


----------



## abax (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a cable that came with the phone for downloading to a computer.
I also have a cable that came with my Mac to connect to a phone. Neither
works. So I really don't know how to answer your question. E-mailing photos from phone to computer doesn't work either. I haven't a clue what
to do now.


----------



## Clark (Mar 3, 2013)

Sounds like you are up that well known creek without a paddle.
Been there myself.

If you want, you can text me the pics, and I can post them for you.
Not sure how they will look, I think the phone resizes the image for the text message.


----------

